# Magia por categorías > Numismagia >  Consejo "urgente"

## Skarim

Buenas noches! Os escribo por que me ha surgido un problema (ojala todos los problemas  fueran así).

Rápidamente os pongo en antecedentes: A finales de enero me regalaron el monedas in crescendo, libro que tengo desde hace un año. Ademas por navidades me hice con una okito, y una c***bre/plata. Ademas tambien tengo el monedas monedas y moendas de Tamariz. Así que quiero cambiar el libro por otra cosa.

En la tienda, de madrid, una mujer muy borde, insistió y reinsistió en que m comprase una cas**rilla. El problema que yo le veo es que 1- no se si tengo nivel suficiente 2-no tengo libros donde aprender con este artilugio(la muy ___ me quería convencerme de que en el cuesta se utilizan) 3-Creo que son tango, y por lo que he leido por aqui no es aconsejable. 

El caso es que voy mañana (de ahí la urgencia) y quisiera saber que me recomendáis, algún libro, dvd, algún tipo de moneda "magica"..... sino alomejor me compro alguna baraja un poco especial o unas esponjas.... pero la verdad preferiría algo de monedas....

Muchas gracias.

----------


## elmoronta

Buenas noches!
La verdad, yo tengo la cascarilla y no me acaba de convencer, no e para el estilo de magia para familiares y amigos, es mas para actuacion (o esa es mi opinion).
Si tu estilo es fe actuaciones en mesa y eso, pues entonces si te la recomiendo (pero alla tu)
La flipper se adapta mas a mi estilo, pero necesita cuidados, y si tampoco tienes de donde aprender, nevesitas mucha imaginacion!!
De monedas no se que mas decirte ahora mismo!
De todas formas esperemos que te conteste alguien con un poco mas de conocimiento que yo en numismagia!
Un saludo!

----------


## Ricardo Solo

La verdad es que si quieres material de monedas, sería lógico hacerte con una cascarilla. También está el libro de Roth. Quizá las Tango no sean las mejores, pero yo la que tengo es de esa marca y la utilizo sin el menor rubor.

----------


## Skarim

lo primero gracias a los dos por la rapidez en contestar.
Moronta: esa es una de las cosas que me tiran para atrás... yo hago magia en cualquier lado a mis amigos y familiares (osea que muchas veces no tengo una mesa...) y me da miedo que si se ve desde muy cerca "cante".

Ricardo: La cascarilla me parece algo fabuloso, la cosa es que hasta que punto, en el proceso de aprendizaje me refiero, me interesa tener una cascarilla, y si la compro, de donde voy podría aprender?? mi presupuesto tras comprar la cascarilla seria de 5 o 10 euros jajajaj

----------


## Franmanzaneda

Como ya te ha comentado Ricardo Solo, casi mejor que te pilles el libro de Roth. No te arrepentirás.
Un saludo.

----------


## Adrian Landeras

> lo primero gracias a los dos por la rapidez en contestar.
> Moronta: esa es una de las cosas que me tiran para atrás... yo hago magia en cualquier lado a mis amigos y familiares (osea que muchas veces no tengo una mesa...) y me da miedo que si se ve desde muy cerca "cante".
> 
> Ricardo: La cascarilla me parece algo fabuloso, la cosa es que hasta que punto, en el proceso de aprendizaje me refiero, me interesa tener una cascarilla, y si la compro, de donde voy podría aprender?? mi presupuesto tras comprar la cascarilla seria de 5 o 10 euros jajajaj


Desde cuando solo se usa en una mesa?, Las monedas pasa a pasa se hacen en las manos sin mesa por ejemplo, yo te recomiendo que si te compras una, que sea mínimo johnson, si te compras una tango te gastaras X euros y luego otros X más en la johnson.
Pero si lo que mas te preocupa es el canto de la moneda, eso no es problema, hay 2 o 3 monedas más entre ella para que pase desapercibida.
Tambien te digo que antes que usar monedas "mágicas" empieza cogiendo manejo con monedas normales, se que sabiendo el secreto y viendo efectos te incita a comprarlas pero por tener una moneda "magica" no haces nada si no sabes manejarla.
Desde mi opinión, un libro para iniciarse en el manejo, "Magia con monedas – Bobo".
Un saludo mágico!

----------


## ElMagoRodri

> lo primero gracias a los dos por la rapidez en contestar.
> Moronta: esa es una de las cosas que me tiran para atrás... yo hago magia en cualquier lado a mis amigos y familiares (osea que muchas veces no tengo una mesa...) y me da miedo que si se ve desde muy cerca "cante".
> 
> Ricardo: La cascarilla me parece algo fabuloso, la cosa es que hasta que punto, en el proceso de aprendizaje me refiero, me interesa tener una cascarilla, y si la compro, de donde voy podría aprender?? mi presupuesto tras comprar la cascarilla seria de 5 o 10 euros jajajaj


Pues el Bobo en inglés cuesta por ahí, aparte de que yo tengo uno y no se si venderlo. Ahí tienes muchísimos juegos con cascarilla.

----------


## Skarim

Bueno, muchas gracias a todos por echarme una mano. Simplemente quiero contaros que he hecho al final para agradeceros el tiempo de leer los comentarios y escribir uno.
Cuando llegue me recomedaron lo mismo que aqui: el bobo y una cascarilla. el problema es que no me daba el presupuesto para el libro y la cascarilla no me terminaba de convencer, y si encima no tenia libro para aprender... pues me echó para atras. 
El caso es que al final m lleve los dos tomos de Magia de cerca I y II de Lewis Ganson, fue una recomendación de manuel Cuesta y m dijo que iba a aprender mucho de este libro, que tenia mucho de monedas. No se tengo un poco la sensación de que no ha sido la compra mas acertada de mi vida... jajaja pero a ver cuando le dedique tiempo que opino.

Nada que solo queria agradeceros el tiempo y m parecio una buena manera "rendir cuentas" de lo que hice al final.
Gracias!

----------


## Franmanzaneda

Un libro de magia siempre es una muy buena opción. Seguro que los disfrutas y aprendes muchísimo.
Saludos.

----------


## manuserra

Los primeros libros de magia son duros. Yo tengo que admitir que leo libros, pero donde de verdad me entero de las posiciones es buscando videos de tecnicas bien ejecutadas

----------


## Tereso

> Los primeros libros de magia son duros. Yo tengo que admitir que leo libros, pero donde de verdad me entero de las posiciones es buscando videos de tecnicas bien ejecutadas


Secundo, hay veces que uno tiene que apoyarse, yo batallo un tanto por que mi literatura está en su inmensa mayoría en inglés y hay cosas que de plano no capto, y si a eso le agregamos que es inglés de 1950 y cosas por el estilo, pues bueno...

----------


## Ignacio H

¿¿A ver si lo he entendido?? Querias cambiar un pedazo  de libro como es el Monedas in Crescendo por una cascarilla? Me estás tomando el pelo?

Es un error GRAVÍSIMO. Así como el que te recomienden por aquí el Roth. ¡¡Menudo disparate!! (Con todo el respeto a los que se lo hayan dicho, de verdad) ¿De verdad piensas lanzarte al de Roth habiendo leído solo el libro de Tamariz?. 

Y encima, todo por una cascarilla. Actualmente, parece que nada es más indispensable que tener una cascarilla de la máxima maximísima calidad... eso sí, de libros esenciales como el BOBO o el MONEDAS IN CRESCENDO ni hablemos. De qué te sirve material trucado si no sabes manejas material normal?. 

Sinceramente, te recomiendo quedarte con el libro de Manuel Cuesta y no comprarte nada más (aunque veo que Manuel te ha asesorado bien). Y empieza a ahorrar para el Bobo. Procura evitar todo material trucado al emepzar con monedas. Con el Bobo y el Cuesta tendrás para muuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu  uuucho (es necesario este énfasis xD) tiempo.

Un saludo!


Naturalmente, mi comentario comienza a partir del "a ver si lo he entendido". Si lo he entendido mal, hacedmelo saber y retiro el comentario xD

----------


## Inherent

> El caso es que al final m lleve los dos tomos de Magia de cerca I y II de Lewis Ganson, fue una recomendación de manuel Cuesta y m dijo que iba a aprender mucho de este libro, que tenia mucho de monedas. No se tengo un poco la sensación de que no ha sido la compra mas acertada de mi vida... jajaja pero a ver cuando le dedique tiempo que opino.


A ver, que el cliente siempre tiene la última palabra, si crees que algo es mala compra no lo cojas cuando te lo ofrezcan!!!
Dicho esto, que sepas que Manuel Cuesta no te va a fallar. Los libros de Lewis Ganson son *maravillosos*. ;-)

----------


## Ignacio H

Te atendió Manuel Cuesta, a todo esto? Que privilegio! A mi me atendio Armando de Miguel y me dejó por los suelos, me pidió que le enseñara un poco mis conocimientos de magia y me humilló sin motivo, todo por promocionar su escuela de magia :´( 

Pero vamos, fuera de la brusquedad de Armando (que es un buen tío fue (o eso me ha dicho uno de los colaboradores del libro de Manuel xD)), los de esa tienda son muy buena gente, tranquilo. No tengo los libros, pero me ha dicho que son estupendos.

----------


## Skarim

Iganacio, aunque no lo hayas entendido bien, no borres el comentario, creo que puede aportar. Queria devolver el cuesta xq ya lo tenia, desde hace un año y casi acabandolo, y era la mujer que esta alli la que me queria encasquetar la cascarilla. Yo pensaba que no era el momento de la cascarilla. Y manuel me recomendó el bobo (que yo no tenia pasta pa comprarlo) y los de lewis ganson. Que puedo decir que me  están gustando

----------

